# is UBER stealing our tips ?



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Previous IT guy here.

Had a pax today insist on tipping me before she left my car.

Watched her put $5 in the tip field, and watched the tip process on the pax app.

Still nothing in my side 8 hours later.

Got other tips though.

Steal 1 per day per driver....... you do the math.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Previous IT Manager here.

Did you bump support. Oh wait. I mean you plan to bump them on Monday?


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> Previous IT guy here.
> 
> Had a pax today insist on tipping me before she left my car.
> 
> ...


 UBER TAKES ADVANTAGE OF THEIR DRIVER'S BY SCREWING THEM OVER!! WAKE UP MY FRIEND!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

there needs to be more reactions.


----------



## 7Casper7 (Feb 21, 2021)

It’s been really fishy past few month, I drive 35-40 hours a week, and the way they paid me surge times and tips are really suspicious. I had some weeks when I drove over 45 hours, did over 120 trips and made 40$ tips. Also, the surge pay is mostly times lower after completing the ride than it was shown when I took the ride. Another thing, when I set destination and take rides non stop, I can’t see the the surge pricing. So I would get few rides with surge price and suddenly 3rd ride no surge price. I’m like what is going, I know at this place the surge is crazy, so I press stop 🛑 new requests. Few minutes later, I complete the ride, the map opens up and the surge is like $ 6.75. What the hell... That’s cheating...


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

SHalester......

There is no phone support for drivers......even diamond like me.......and there is no complaint field for MY TIP IS MISSING either......LOL !!

Still no tip from her ride as of today. Although I did get one tip recorded this morning from a ride I did around 900 AM.

She actually said to me that she thought Uber was scooping our tips, because another of her regular driver's told her he never got her tip the day she put it in the app right on front of him. She even said she refused to order from DD as a result of their previous scandal.

London, England for example, has 45,000 drivers........steal just 1 tip, per day, per driver.......and assuming an average of 1 pound each tip.......that comes to $23,000,000 USD per year.........now run the math for the WORLD.

Amazon was caught doing it, Doordash, was caught doing it......etc.....etc......


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> She actually said to me that she thought Uber was scooping our tips,


HEARSAY

You honor. :roflmao:

Glitch yes. Stealing, no. As that would be A) Easy to figure out and B) quite dumb

LAW SUIT LAW SUIT. Please please judge certify as a class. PLEASEEEEEEEEE.

nah, back to glitch.

**** support came back on Monday's? &#129300;


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't get your point, but, that's OK....................anyone who would sue Uber for anything is wasting their time and someone's money. Trump was impeached purely on nothing more than hearsay though, right, so, it's quite valid in civil courts apparently.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> .anyone who would sue Uber for anything is wasting their time and someone's money.


part of my point is pretty sure it's a glitch and not Uber being really dumb and obvious. Plus, how many threads 'uber is stealing my tips'?

and for most a suit would be in small claim, which is exempt from the arbitration agreement. And those few, how opted out, well good luck paying the lawyer.

and as I said, sarcastically, in another thread uber is down to their last 5 billion in cash or near cash balances. Huh.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

You have too much faith in your fellow gig economy Californians.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I have no faith in anything beyond the sun will go down and then it will come back up. That's it.

OH, I believe and hope there are aliens. you know, from space.

But faith; zero.

but i do have a strong feeling about glitches and not evil sinister humans swiping tips in an obvious way to everybody.

and maybe this is my 51 post and it won't go. <hoping>


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Except for the fact that DD and Amazon were caught red handed doing it.

What's your explanation for that ? Glitches, or was it the Russians again ?

There are about 3.9 million drivers as of 2019 stats (which are hard to come by).........if they were to "glitch" one tip, per day, per driver, at let's say $1 USD........

$1,423,500,000 of pure EBITDA per year..............1.4 Billion, with a "B".........


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Except for the fact that DD and Amazon were caught red handed doing it.


fact check: TRUE

Uber? nope. Not caught, not verified. leaning towards glitch still.

Russians? You mention Russians? Y O U? Huh.

EBITDA this. they have their last 5bil in cash and near cash.

Rabbit hole.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> HEARSAY
> 
> You honor. :roflmao:
> 
> ...


surely you're not suggesting they simply wouldn't steal our money because it's easy for us to figure out, are you? Although it's not rocket science to figure out, it would be next to impossible for us to prove and they know this. Which gives them every reason to do it. Let's be honest here, they've done a lot more foolish things



SHalester said:


> And those few, how opted out, well good luck paying the lawyer.


because no driver has retained legal representation on a contingency basis? 


ANT 7 said:


> Glitches, or was it the Russians again ?


Aliens


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> ld be next to impossible for us to prove and they know this.


actually, that is hs of an epic size. Would be quite easy; just need understanding pax.

But yes, I'm suggesting Uber isn't doing something that is so obvious to spot and prove. And to them, for chump change.

Have you noticed no verbiage from support yet? Hum.

But, ok, let's go with Uber is stealing tips and everybody knows it and nobody is tagging Uber. Earth might as well be flat. Right?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The only way you 'll find out if the earth is flat, is if you drive to the end, and the app quits working.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

did you speak with support yet?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> actually, that is hs of an epic size. Would be quite easy; just need understanding pax.
> 
> But yes, I'm suggesting Uber isn't doing something that is so obvious to spot and prove. And to them, for chump change.
> 
> ...


All too often when companies get busted for ripping off customers, their "punishment" often times is less than a slap on the wrist. The restitution/fine/
settlement ends up being a few pennies on the dollar. Just a small cost of doing business.

The DC Attorney General is running around patting herself on the back for the "whopping" $2.5 million fine/settlement/restitution with Doordash for stealing drivers' tips via lowered payouts.

Doordash Co-founder/CEO Tony The Chipmunk Xu is probably rubbing his hands together at the "profit" he ended up making from his tip-stealing.

He stole more than $100 million of tips from DC drivers and has to pay back a puny $2.5 million.

Other companies including Uber are taking note of this.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Rule #1.......never call support unless it is worth it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DUUUUDDDEEEEE they stole your tip. It is worth a call. To yell, be angry, turn beet red. Get your pound of flesh.

because. they. stole. a. tip. 

There needs to be justice!


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Is the Pope Catholic?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

We're all conditioned to not be fazed when multiple passengers tip zero. Uber knows that. I'm starting to believe you may be absolutely right after being on the fence about it.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> But yes, I'm suggesting Uber isn't doing something that is so obvious to spot and prove. And to them, for chump change.


Obvious to spot and prove? No, no it's not. In Normal everyday driving, we have no clue whether passenger tips or not. So how are we supposed to "obviously spot" if tips are missing? As far as "proving", I don't know what your idea of proof is but there's basically no way for us to prove it. I mean sure we can get a buddy to order a ride and see if the tip comes through but even if it doesn't, that's hardly considered proof in Uber's eyes or even in the eyes of the law. You would need to have a lot of these experiments with buddies and to even make the proof harder, you would have to find the few thousand drivers who are actually able to sue to run these experiments. For me, proof is something that's sealed tight with no wiggle room. I mean after all, support is going to tell you it was a glitch. Then what? How are you going to prove it's not a glitch because that's the defense you'll need in the courtroom.

You know for someone who seems to be so educated and knowledgeable on every topic possible, it blows my mind how unscholarly you are to certain topics


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> In Normal everyday driving, we have no clue whether passenger tips or not.


in the example most recently provided here the driver and pax coordinated. Driver saw the tip entered.

odd thing, tho, driver doesn't seem inclined to pursue the matter. So we are again stuck with 'uber is stealing everybody's tips, every day'.

Hum. Hearsay will give it even more credence. and on we go.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> in the example most recently provided here the driver and pax coordinated. Driver saw the tip entered.
> 
> odd thing, tho, driver doesn't seem inclined to pursue the matter. So we are again stuck with 'uber is stealing everybody's tips, every day'.
> 
> Hum. Hearsay will give it even more credence. and on we go.


OMG could we be more dramatic? Uber is stealing EVERYBODY'S tips EVERY DAY? Come on! No one has said that.&#128580;&#128580;

Tell me, what exactly are you expecting support to say if he does call them? Do you really expect them to say, yeah you're right we stole your money? I don't get why you're so hell-bent on this one thing? It's either going to be a "glitch" or "yes they are aware of the problem and we are working on it"


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Come on! No one has said that.


you aren't reading all the notes here, are you? A certain person here posted how many active drivers there are and if Uber was taking a tip per day, what the total would be. So go knock on their door, ok?

Also, ask Bond, why no contact to register a complaint? A logical person would do that if they also took the time to tell a story here, right?

I believe it is a glitch. If anybody is hell bent, you might want to view your mirror and see if any smoke is coming out of your ears.

Here, take a chill pill; you will feel better.

Now go read some more.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> A certain person here posted how many active drivers there are and if Uber was taking a tip per day, what the total would


yeah, IF . . . IF


ANT 7 said:


> IF they were to "glitch" one tip, per day, per driver, at let's say $1 USD.





SHalester said:


> So we are again stuck with 'uber is stealing everybody's tips, every day'.


 Because these are the same thing? He said IF! If, as in hypothetically, possibly, or providing an example. IF they were . . . this would be the result.

You went on to being overdramatic by saying we are stating its, EVERYBODY'S TIPS EVERYDAY.

No one said it was EVERY driver and it was EVERY day. It very well COULD be half the drivers twice a day. Same result though &#128521;&#128517;


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yep, it's the perfect scam actually.........


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I posted way back when in another thread when tipping in the app was new: an airline pilot had me watch as he applied a $20 tip in the app. I never got a dime of it. I realized then that Uber's motivation to create "in-app" tipping was to _their_ benefit, _not_ the driver's benefit.

Bunch of thieving scumbags.......


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> as in hypothetically, possibly, or providing an example.


are you re-telling the story because you didn't get it the first time? That would make sense.

@ANT 7 is a very big boy and is very capable of tagging me (or anybody) over issues on his or my replies. Really, he doesn't need grandma protecting him.

Now, as I stated, here's what happens here: 'omg, somebody said here that Uber is stealing tips from every single active driver and it adds up to billions and billions and billions....' blah blah, wash, rinse repeat. And on it goes to a legend.

I simply posted the OTHER side of that coin (so to speak). Bond's head didn't explode, not clear why yours did?

AND I see you totally totally totally missed the other point: what did Uber support say? You know, some of us want both sides of the coin; specially a 'story'.

Please let me know if there is anything else you NEED. 



Daisey77 said:


> It very well COULD be half the drivers twice a day.


oh, that is so much better. We can all rest a bit better today. :whistling:


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> I posted way back when in another thread when tipping in the app was new: an airline pilot had me watch as he applied a $20 tip in the app. I never got a dime of it. I realized then that Uber's motivation to create "in-app" tipping was to _their_ benefit, _not_ the driver's benefit.
> 
> Bunch of thieving scumbags.......


Are pax allowed to rescind or change their tips after entering them?

If the answer is yes, that could explain why at least some drivers on this website didn't get their tips despite the pax "showing" them entering a tip.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Yes, I believe Uber is stealing tips, and doing something similar that DD and Amazon did. One day I expect to a get a settlement check. But with all the drivers it would probably be .80 cents.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Pax cannot remove tips in Uber X.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

I watch my account like a hawk and i can say that have never felt they steal tips. they steal in other ways


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> i can say that have never felt they steal tips


...unless you ask each pax if they tipped, how would you know?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

That is the crux of the opportunity.

You'll never know, unless you get someone as a pax like I did.

Other gig companies have been busted doing the exact same thing. Why wouldn't Uber ?

$1 a day per driver worldwide is pretty huge when annualized, isn't it ? So you get caught and throw a few hundred million out as a bone in the settlement. Drivers get to come here and puff their chests out about big bad Uber getting caught. They're still maybe a billion ahead though (amounts for emphasis, I have no idea really).......corps have no ethics.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

🤐


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> Previous IT guy here.
> 
> Had a pax today insist on tipping me before she left my car.
> 
> ...


Is it possible that even though you watched her tip you on the app it didn't go through on her end either. Maybe it didn't charge the tip to her card and therefore didn't go to you. In that case it would be a glitch and not stealing because Uber didn't get the money either.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I saw it go thru on her end. No glitch here.


----------



## sopranored (Aug 10, 2021)

ANT 7 said:


> Previous IT guy here.
> 
> Had a pax today insist on tipping me before she left my car.
> 
> ...


I make $3,000 p/wk X/Comfort Uber. Houston. If you are lazy you will not make money.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

That has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

One piece of evidence I can offer supporting the glitch instead of Uber stealing hypothesis is that, at least in my case, the Uber app also glitches and gives you too much money. I frequently recive mysterious surge and share adjustment payouts that were errounsley awarded to me that substantially increased my ride fare. If Uber was smart enough to cunningly swipe our tips, they wouldn't be dumb enough to accidentally over pay us. I think the app just randomly glitches sometimes, and it's just random chance if it gives you too much or too little money.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

csullivan68 said:


> One piece of evidence I can offer supporting the glitch instead of Uber stealing hypothesis is that, at least in my case, the Uber app also glitches and gives you too much money. I frequently recive mysterious surge and share adjustment payouts that were errounsley awarded to me that substantially increased my ride fare. If Uber was smart enough to cunningly swipe our tips, they wouldn't be dumb enough to accidentally over pay us. I think the app just randomly glitches sometimes, and it's just random chance if it gives you too much or too little money.


 it's not an accidental overpayment. A share Adjustment is because our surge doesn't match what the passenger was paying. Our payout is based off what the passenger pays. so if our surge doesn't equal whatever their payout calculation is, they give us a share adjustment. Same thing when the surge converts over and pays out a higher dollar amount


----------

